# Big Brother 10 Starts July 15th



## stacylynne (Jul 9, 2008)

Big Brother 10 Starts July 15th. I can't wait.
I watched BB9 & I was hooked. Hope BB10 is good

Who else watches BB???


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 9, 2008)

I can't wait! and my guilty pleasure is After Dark on Showtime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I do hope they put better people on this season compared to BB9! It blew!


----------



## TUPRNUT (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a love/hate relationship with this show.  I've been watching it for years, but don't really know why... the people drive me nuts most of the time.


----------



## FWBChick (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm so excited!  I've been watching since crappy season 1 when the public voted on who to get rid of.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 10, 2008)

I love BB. I read that it started on the 13th awhile ago though. I heard that they're having people with opposite points of view so it should be full of drama again.


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 10, 2008)

I've been watching since season 5. I guess it's my guilty pleasure since I normally hate reality shows. I hated last season though. I hardly watched it cause it sucked so much. My favourite was season 6.

I also heard it starts on the 13th.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jul 10, 2008)

I put the start date in my phone lol, I have the 13th too
I'm excited for it to start, I didn't watch the last season that much though.


----------



## crystalado (Jul 14, 2008)

I love this show soo much!  Although BB9 was not that good, I still watched it on DVR.  And After Dark on Showtime is my guilty pleasure as well!  Loves it!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 14, 2008)

I am in love with Jerry!!! that guy is freakin' awesome, lol!


----------



## Brittni (Jul 14, 2008)

So who watched last night? 

I love BB. I have since Season 1 when I was just a youngin'. I hope to be on that show one day. Oh, a girl can dream! lol. 

Last season did suck; just horrible people and lack of entertainment (though I heard there was an orgy on After Dark lol) 

This season looks interesting. Lenny (From New Orleans) seems like a female Evil Dick almost with her rude comments except I don't think she realizes just how rude she can be. I already can't stand her, lol.

I really love the teaming up of Ollie, Brian, and Dan. They all seem like they will be great players. I like how Brian is already working Jerry on the side as well.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 14, 2008)

I normally hate BB but this years Australian BB wasnt too bad, one of the guys is so hot (though not really my type) but still HOT


----------



## Celly (Jul 14, 2008)

I am a huge BB fan. I have been watching since season 4. I paid for the live feed for BB9, which was pretty cool I think I will be getting it again for BB10.


----------



## rbella (Jul 16, 2008)

I love this show!! I've seen every season!!  I totally cannot stand Brian.  He is so dang arrogant!!  He needs to get over himself-he's not the freakin Godfather.

Yay for Jerry...He is so sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 16, 2008)

There was a huge cat fight last night on After Dark between April & Keesha. 
Over what I don't know. I just walked in and April nearly pounced on Keesha.


----------



## chocokitty (Jul 16, 2008)

I got hooked on BB7 so I'm def. watching BB10.  I also just ordered Showtime so I'll have to catch the Showtime After Dark.  

I hope Brian gets voted out -- he is acting like he's HOH and running the show.  Funny how he's on the block now.  Can't wait to see what happens tonight.  I'm going to a class at MAC Pro tonight but I'll watch it on the DVR when I get home.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 16, 2008)

Brian just got played big time! The whole time I was watching him scheme I was thinking this is not going to end well. Libra straight peeped his game. Ollie thought the girls was going to go for the ookie dok, keesh, was like not today, HELL 2 THA NAW! , and what's up with the blonde this in love with Ollie only after 24hrs? OMG calm down sweetie. Can't wait for tonights episode!


----------



## couturesista (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocokitty* 

 
_I got hooked on BB7 so I'm def. watching BB10. I also just ordered Showtime so I'll have to catch the Showtime After Dark. 

I hope Brian gets voted out -- he is acting like he's HOH and running the show. Funny how he's on the block now. Can't wait to see what happens tonight. I'm going to a class at MAC Pro tonight but I'll watch it on the DVR when I get home._

 
I wanna go to  the Pro class, take me


----------



## crystalado (Jul 16, 2008)

I am soo happy that they evicted Brian!  He got on my nerves acting like he was controlling the house!  The sad thing is I think they will try to get Jerry out really quick!


----------



## couturesista (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank God! No more Brian. I love how the women banded together and did what they had to do! Yeah I think Jerry is next too!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 17, 2008)

haha, Brian got played hard! I knew he was going to go quick, his game was moving way too fast!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 17, 2008)

I want Dan out next for many reasons...and I am glad Brian is gone. Long live Renny! I actually love her-she's kooky like I am. I like the kookier people. I also like Libra and Jerry. Jerry had better stay around. When he was elected HOH I actually shed a tear.


----------



## Monica22 (Jul 17, 2008)

Im soo Glad Brain is gone.. he would of stired up alot of trouble in the house!!
At frist I really didnt like renny and wanted her gone the first night but shes toned her self down and shes not alll that bad... Dan needs too goo.. I think he will continue on what brain started.


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monica22* 

 
_Im soo Glad Brain is gone.. he would of stired up alot of trouble in the house!!_

 
That is exactly why I wanted him to stay... he made things interesting. I think Jessie needs to go, I don't like him.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 17, 2008)

Yippy Brian is gone. He was way too cocky. I want dan out next & then steven. Renny will be another Sheila; meaning she'll end up being a floater.

I know this sounds bad, but I would like the show to get more exciting. BB9,Natalie was so nuts u didn't know what she was going to do next (squirting milk out of her boob, lol). Also, when they all jumped in the pool. 
I would just like somethint to get a little nutty


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 17, 2008)

Nothing beats BB8! Evil Dick...that guy was awesome. 

My hubby hated Natalie! Her and Josh were the best in BB9.

I do agree that it needs to get more exciting...I think it will. I hope....


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Nothing beats BB8! Evil Dick...that guy was awesome. 

My hubby hated Natalie! Her and Josh were the best in BB9.

I do agree that it needs to get more exciting...I think it will. I hope...._

 
Agreed. Evil Dick was the best. I wish he would be in the house in every season just to mess w/ everyone.


----------



## crystalado (Jul 17, 2008)

I have to disagree!  I hated Evil Dick!  He got on my nerves sooo bad!  He did start up enough mess, but he was just sooo way over the top!  However, I hope it gets more interesting as well! 

I think it is kind of odd how Ollie and April are already kissing and stuff like that!  They are moving way too fast with their situation!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystalado* 

 
_I think it is kind of odd how Ollie and April are already kissing and stuff like that!  They are moving way too fast with their situation!_

 
I love it! It's going to blow up in their face...I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_ Last season did suck; just horrible people and lack of entertainment (though I heard there was an orgy on After Dark lol)_

 
It wasn't so much an orgy as it was a giant makeout session involving the majority of the people who were left in the house. You can probably still find it floating around somewhere.

I love Big Brother, I've been watching it since the first season. Season 2 has always been my favorite, probably mostly because it was such a huge change (for the better) from the first season. Well that and because Will is pretty much the most entertaining house guest they're ever had, which makes All Stars my second favorite season.

So far this season I don't really have any favorites. Renny is definitely my least favorite though. What an idiot, can't even open a door.


----------

